# nice bull on camera



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

got this nice bull on camera.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice picture. Welcome to the forum8)


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Nice bull indeed. Welcome!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice bull, and welcome! ;-)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

looking good, thanks for posting. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I love trail cam pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

You may not know but it is a requirement to post GPS coordinates with your first picture....
Nice elk!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

so is this taken on a any bull unit or Limited entry? Just wondering.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any wolf videos?

Uh, nevermind, welcome to the Forum.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

heres one of the bucks i have gotten on camera.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Screaming_btf (Aug 6, 2014)

cool pic


----------

